# Binnensee bei Norheimsund



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Norwegenlachsaalundwasauchimmerangler...

Ich fahre nun schon das zweite Mal nach Norheimsund an den Hardangerfjord. Dort gibt es auch einen Binnensee, der eine direkte Verbindung zum Fjord hat. Weiß einer irgendwas über dieses Gewässer. Bestimmungen, Bedingungen, Fischvorkommen etc...#c Das Ding nennt sich, glaube ich, "Molvatn"! Wer hat da schon mal gefischt? Aale....|rolleyes?

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## fluefiske (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*

Hallo !

Der See hat eine Verbindung zum Hardanger,deshalb gibt es dort auch Lachse,die man ab und zu springen sieht.Ich hatte mit einem deutschen Angler gesprochen,der nur dort auf Aal fischt,die hat es zur Genüge.Du kannst Dir auch für kleines Geld ein Boot mit AB leihen.Die Angelkarten sind ebenfalls sehr günstig.
Ich hatte mit der Fliege an dem Fluss gefischt,der in den See fliesst.

Gruss Erich


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*

Aha! Man braucht also eine Angelkarte! Weiß einer, wo es die gibt? Mit den Aalen, das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an...


----------



## nordman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wo es die gibt?



ueblicherweise an der næchsten tankstelle.


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*

Da hast du wahrscheinlich auch wieder recht#6 Da werde ich mich nie dran gewöhnen, wenn das doch nur bei uns auch manchmal so einfach wäre...#d


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*

Hmmm, scheint ein ziemlich unbekanntes Terrain zu sein...#c Keine weiteren Info´s?? Uferangelstellen, Barschbestand, Hechte, Forellen...?|kopfkrat


----------



## fluefiske (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*

Hallo !
Die Karten bekommst Du direkt auf dem Campingplatz.
Gruss Erich


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Die Karten bekommst Du direkt auf dem Campingplatz.
> Gruss Erich


 
Du hörst dich so an, als könntest du mehr erzählen...


----------



## fluefiske (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Binnensee bei Norheimsund*

Ich kann Dir nicht mehr erzählen,denn ich habe nur mit der Fliegenrute im Fluss gefischt.Warum lässt Du Dich ganz einfach nicht mal überraschen.

Gruss Erich


----------

